# [SOLVED] Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a Dell Inspiron 1720 series laptop, running Windows Vista.

For the past couple of days it wouldn't boot, so I attempted to reinstall the operating system in hopes that this would solve my problem. However, during the reinstallation I encountered an error and Vista was not successfully reinstalled. After this, my computer was showing two operating systems when I would try and boot up but neither would work.

I attempted to delete what I thought was this second operating system...but I think that both were actually installed on my primary partiton...which I then (accidentally!) deleted. 

Currently when i boot my computer I recieve the message "Hit any key to boot from CD or DVD...Missing Operating System". However, I do have a few seconds to boot from CD or DVD before the "Missing Operating System" message appears. I put in my Vista recovery DVD and booted from that, thinking that I could reinstall no problem.

I chose custom install and when I was asked, "Where do you want to install Windows?", the only option in the list was "Disk 0 Partition 1", which has 298.1 GB Total Space, and 298.1 GB Free Space. I choose this, formatted it and clicked next, at which time Windows begins to install but almost immediately the installation was cancelled and I was shown the following error message "Windows Setup could not reinitialize the deployment engine. To install Windows, restart the installation."
Upon trying to restart the installation, I get the same error...over and over.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I hope you have backed up all your personal data before you started this.
If not it may be to late
Did you?

It sounds like the HD has an issue (Bad Sector)
Vista does a quick format and if there is something on the drive it does not like it will give you this error.

I would run the Hard Drive Diagnostic Utility of the manufacture of the drive:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f234/hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities-302602.html

If it passes all the test run this to completely wipe out the drive:
http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

Then try to reinstall Vista


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I have all my important personal data backed up on an external drive, so I am not worried about wiping out the drive!

I tried clicking on the first link you posted regarding the Hard Drive Diagnostic Utility, but i'm told I do not have permission to access the page? The second link works fine.

Sorry to bother, but could you try pasting the first url again?

Thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Try this link:
http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287#toshiba


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

have you deleted the recovery partition


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Yes, I think so


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

@brobarapas
Most dells do not come with a recovery partiton.
Dell provides DVD's with the unit


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

BCCOMP,

I just ran a 'quick test' using the WD Hard Drive Diagnostic Utility and the test completed without errors. Would you suggest I also run the extended test, or should I go ahead and wipe out the drive?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I would run the extended test to be sure the drive is OK


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

read this and see if your recovery partition is ther its a hidden partition

http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/en/document?docid=336966


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

read step 3 in the doc


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

@brobarapas 
Thank you for the linkray:
I stand corrected.

But the computer would have to have been built after 04/22/09

http://support.dell.com/support/top...cument?docid=62A668E1C3A0857AE040AE0AB8E12942

http://support.dell.com/support/top...E943CD&docid=62A5FEC442F5C1CBE040AE0AB8E17091

@Whittle

Once the long test is done see if what brobarapas posted will give you a factory restore (Step 3)


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

dell introduced the hidden partition bout 2yrs ago ,but they also ship there discs as normal, alot of people think there is no recovery partition because they give discs with there machines


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*



> Notice:
> Dell has designed two new backup and restore programs, see below for the details:
> Dell Inspirons, Studios, and XPS Systems use *DataSafe Local Backup 2.0 *as the PC Restore/Factory Image Restore option as of *April 22, 2009*.
> 
> ...


@Whittle 

If you have this option (brought the laptop after 04/22/2009) and the HD passes the long test do not run Active Kill disk

Run the steps here to see if it will restore the factory image:

http://support.dell.com/support/top...71&lid=566643&acd=10550055-3952774-4d5qe5er6o


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

bill I have read all this way back thanks for the info ,but I have found this hidden partition on pcs almost 3 yrs old ,and i was quiet surprised it was on them ,after reading what dell stated ,so when ever now i have to do a clean install on a dell unit i always check f the recovery manager first


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

brobarapas,

Thank you for the link!
However, i am unable to select Repair Your Computer, as it is not an option on the Advanced Boot Options menu for me.

edit: thank you BOTH for the links (there has been quite a bit posted since I refreshed the page). But unfortunately for me, I purchased my laptop in 2007!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Did the drive past the long test?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

ok bro was worth a try


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I still have 49 minutes to go on the long test. I will keep you posted!

(I knew that my computer couldn't be fixed from the advanced boot options, as I did quite a bit of research before posting on here myself...and all the information I could find seemed to point toward that fix.)


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

whittle you may stick with bccomp im sure he sort ya out,have to get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz getting late here night


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Do you have Media Direct option


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

@brobarapas
thanks for your help!

@BCCOMP
The long test is completed, again with no errors found.


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I do have Media Direct, although I am not quite certain what it is ( I looked it up in my owner's manual)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Do you have the Media Direct CD?

When you first attempted the reinstall did you delete any other partitions


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*



BCCOMP said:


> If it passes all the test run this to completely wipe out the drive:
> http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm
> 
> Then try to reinstall Vista


I suggest you follow *BCCOMP*'s advice and wipe the HDD.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*



jcgriff2 said:


> I suggest you follow *BCCOMP*'s advice and wipe the HDD.
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> ...


Hi jcgriff2,

I agree, but we need to find out if the whittle has the *Media Direct *CD
This must be installed prior to the OS being installed


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Apologies, Bill... You're right. Didn't see you there - I posted 1 minute after you.

John

`


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

No problem John
I am glad for the backup

Just waiting for whittle to respond


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi folks,

Unfortunately I don't have a Media Direct CD. All that came with the laptop was the operating system reinstallation dvd, driver and utilities cd, and another drivers and utilities cd for reinstalling the webcam.

When I first attempted the reinstall, I did not delete anything. I didn't delete the partition until after the reinstall was unsuccessful.
There was only one partition listed (with both operating systems on it, i guess) and that's what I ended up deleting, Disk 0 Partition 1.


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

WAIT!
I just found an application cd for reinstalling Dell Media Direct.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*



Whittle said:


> WAIT!
> I just found an application cd for reinstalling Dell Media Direct.


Good, at this point I would run Active Kill on the drive:
http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

This will totally wipe out the HD of all data and partitions

Media Direct Application instructions:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...d=3082DAC1D7384CD5E040A68F5B2814A2&doclang=en

Run the Media Direct Application on the drive.
This must be done prior to the OS being installed
It partitions the HD to allow the application to be installed

Media Direct is primarily used to play music and DVDs without booting the computer to Vista.

Then install the OS following this procedure:
http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/en/document?docid=339949

I know you have a driver CD, but here is a link to the drivers:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=INS_PNT_PM_1720&os=WLH&osl=en&catid=&impid=

Order of install:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...install_order?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~lt=print

Hope this helps
Time for me to get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Thanks Bill!

I have created an .iso cd from Active Kill, and have booted my computer with it.
I just want to be sure before I pull the trigger that I am going about wiping out this data correctly.

I am currently looking at a blue screen([email protected] KillDisk for DOS v4.1) with the following on the left side:
Floppy Disk 0
-NO NAME (A

(80h)
-Unallocated
-(C
-Unallocated

The bottom of the screen has 3 options:

Open Disk Viewer for Previewing partition secotrs

Erase all data on the selected device permanently
Wipe out free space (unused sectors only) on the selected drive

I erase all data on the selected device permanently, correct?
Which drive should I highlight, or does it matter?

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*



> I erase all data on the selected device permanently, correct?
> *Yes*
> 
> Which drive should I highlight, or does it matter?
> ...


Can you highlite the entire HD (hard disk 0)?


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

There is no Hard Disk 0.
Could it be named 80h?

I have attached picture of my current laptop screen, so you can get a better idea of what i'm seeing.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Thats the one you want.

Thanks for the shot


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Thanks so much, Bill!

I will follow the rest of your directions and let you know how things are working out.

I'll let you get to sleep now! G'night!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Let me know how it goes.
I think I have you all set, but if there is a problem many members on the forum will assist you.

I will be up for a while longer (my second wind)

Note: Kill disk is a low level format.
It will take time to completely wipe out the drive

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Good morning folks,

I have followed the above process as oulined by BCCOMP, but unfortunately for me, i'm still recieving the error message "Windows Setup could not reinitialize the deployment engine. To install Windows, restart the Installation."

I ran Active Kill last night with no problems and wiped out all data and partitions from my HDD, and this morning when I woke up I proceeded to prepare the drive with the Dell Media Direct Reinstallation CD. When prompted, I removed the MediaDirect reinstallation media and replaced it with the operating system reinstallation media. Things looked pretty normal as installation of Windows begins, when asked to choose where I want to install Windows, I saw that Media Direct had created 2 drive partitions - Disk 0 Partition 2 and Disk 0 Partition 3 MEDIADIRECT. I chose Partition 2 (the primary), hit next, and almost immediately recieved the "Windows Setup could not reinitialize the deployment engine. To install Windows, restart the Installation" error.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

whittle is your hdd partitioned in 2 now


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I'm not certain...but it looks to be.

As far as I can tell, I now appear to have 2 partitions,
Disk 0 Partition 2 (Primary)
and Disk 0 Partition 3 MEDIADIRECT


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

i take it now you have nothing on that hard drive you need to save ?

do you have a external hdd 2.5 in which will what is installed on your lap top


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Nothing on the harddrive needs to be saved...so, I've already gone ahead and wiped it.

I have a 2.5" 320gb Western Digital harddrive in the laptop. The original HDD was replaced with this one about a year ago, so I have been using it for awhile now.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

do you have a externall hdd 2.5 in/

this is what is installed on your lap top a 2.5 hdd


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I'm not sure if this answers your question or not, 
but I have a Seagate 500GB Expansion 2.5" Portable External Hard Drive, in addition to the one installed on my laptop.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

ok firstly you have to give all the relevant deatails of were your prob started,and you never mentioned that you replaced the original hdd from that lap top with a new one so all the info i gave you yesterday was a waist of your time and mine because the dell recovery manager will not have been installed on the new hdd you fitted ,you should have mentioned this earlier in the post,


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

ok firstly can you take that Seagate 500GB from its caddy /you will have to open it up and take the hard drive out/how much free space do you have on it?


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

brobarapas,

sorry! I truly never even thought of the harddrive change until you mentioned it.
It was not a job that I did myself, however. I brought it to an electronics store that serviced Dell laptops (I don't know if that makes any difference).

I have approximately 450GB still free on the Seagate.
Will I damage it if I remove it from it's case? That external Drive has all my important information on it, so I don't want to run the risk of losing it!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

ok now were getting some were ,and no you will not damage it if you take it from its case just be careful it very easy/

ok do you have some were you can save your files from your external hdd?


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Yes, I have a desktop as well
i'll transfer everything there to be on the safe side!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

ok do that save them else were/when you have finished formatt your external hdd/

now take your drive from its caddy and swap it for the one in your lap top and try to install vista again /this will tell us if the prob is a hdd issue or not/other wise we be running around all night/boot from disc and choose custom and install/if this works for you which it should if you think the prob is with your 320g wd/if we succeed we wil then sort out your 320g hdd


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

ok, i'm on it!
I'll keep you posted
thanks!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

no worries


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

and remember before you swap the hdd,s plug out the power and take the battery from the lap top


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

will do!
thanks


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

how are we doin?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Whittle,

Try this before swapping out the drive

Seeing the drive passed both the long and short test I would have to assume the drive is OK

Insert the Vista DVD and boot up the computer
Select the partition you want to install vista on (primary). Leave the Media Direct alone
Use the advanced option (drive options) and delete the partition
Once deleted you will see it is unallocated space
Now format this space
See if Vista will continue with the install


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

@brobarapas

I followed your advice and switched the hdd's, only to run into the same problem as before.

@BCCOMP

I am going to go ahead and try your advice now.
I will let you know in a few minutes if this solves it!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Keep us posted

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

When I use the advanced option (drive options) and delete the partition, I am left with unallocated space, however, I am unable to format it. The only clickable options were refresh, load drivers, and new.

I went ahead and hit next without formatting the unallocated space just to see what would happen. The same error comes up.

When I go back to the "Where do you want to install Windows?" screen, the unallocated space is once again Disk 0 Partition 2.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

whittle it is not your hdd so ,put now your 320g wd into the external hdd caddy and connect it to a pc and see what you see?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

why did your pc stop booting in the first place that you wanted to install vista


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

haveyou flashed the bios for any reason before you ran into problems


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Whittle,
Select NEW
You will then be asked to make a seperate partition
If you wish to use all this unallocated space just leave it then Format

If that does not work take the drive out and connect it to another computer. format the primary partition


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

have a look at this and make sure your following the correct procedure

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Installing-and-reinstalling-Windows-Vista


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

ok, will do
i am off to a class right now, i should be back in an hour and a half or so and I will keep you posted when i get back!

thanks!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

have a look at this and see if it will help,



http://sourceforge.net/project/mirr...perb-east&filename=gparted-livecd-0.3.3-0.iso

Download and burn the ISO with ImgBurn:

http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/G/Burning+ISO+Images+with+ImgBurn

From there load up GParted with the CD in your tray. It is a bootable CD. From there select the partition you want to install to. Right click on that partition and you will see the format option. Choose the NTFS option and format the drive. Then restart with the Vista DVD in the Tray.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

sorry this is gparted link d/l and burn the iso with img burn


http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

how to use gparted

http://www.ehow.com/how_4442682_use-gparted-live-cd-prepare.html


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

bro im sorry the link I gave you for( how to use gparted) was for linux ignore it.

Ive burned the iso to disc and this is how you use it,

(1) boot from gparted disc. let it load you wont have to boot from key .

(2) g parted default settings hit enter let it load,

(3) (dont touch key map) hit enter let it load,

(4)which language do you prefer 02= english hit enter let it load.

(5)which mode do you prefer (it should be at default which is (0) hit enter let it load,


Now you should see all your partition in front of you/right click on the biggest drive and click format/to ntfs/let it work,

once you have done this exit gparted and shut down,it will ask you to remove media,

now try your vista disc again and install on the drive letter you have just formatted,

here is the link again for gparted d/l


http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/


burn to disc with img burn/

http://www.imgburn.com/

good luck


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

thank you!
i'll give gparted a shot now and let you know how it works out


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

brobarapas,

i followed your directions above...after burning the iso and booting my computer, i got through all 5 steps as listed above, however, I did not see my partition information.
I got an error message "Fatal Server Error: no screens found"
And, "please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log for additional information"


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

BCCOMP,

I also tried selecting NEW, making a seperate partition and formatting that...same error


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

which hdd now have you in your lap top?

did you connect your 320 gwd to yuor external hdd?


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I have the 320gb back in the laptop
will try it in the external now


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

j-sus first of all why would your pc not boot fr begining


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

put the 500g in your lap top and try it with gparted


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13503


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

It wouldn't boot in the beginning due to a missing or corrupt kernel.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

ok were are we now ?

is the 320 in your external is it recoinesed?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi, 

I am back

Sorry you are still have issues.

Lets get to the basics

The error is caused by Vista due to HD or partition that Vista can not access.

Enter the BIOS and see if the BIOS detects the HD
If not, set the BIOS to DEFAULT Settings
Save and Exit
Renter the BIOS to see if it detects the HD

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Ok, I will try this now before I remove the harddrive


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

The BIOS does detect the HD.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

bro i have read other issues relating to your prob and one guy said he sorted it by replacing his optical drive ,now this may not be in your case but i just taught id mention/

we have gone so far now and still no luck?


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

still no luck.
I don't know if the optical drive would be the problem or not....is there any way to check?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

And it must be fustrating now for you cos Im about to cut my throat,no im only joking we keep at it,the main thing you want to avoid is taking it to a shop cos they will just rip you off


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

So the 320 hdd was detected in the bios


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Well that's just it...Last time somethig like this happened I did bring it to the shop (when they installed the new hard drive) and with labour costs, it cost me almost as much as a new computer....and since this one is pretty old now, I don't really want to put money into it.
It's really frustrating....a lot of dead ends for sure.
I can't thank you guys enough for helping me though! I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Yep, "320 GB HDD" shows up under Primary Hard Drive


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Ok,
The HD is detected in the BIOS

Is the Vista disc you are using the original Dell disc or a copy of some sort?

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Original Disk from Dell that shipped with my laptop


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Is the disc scratched at all?
Is the service clean of finger prints and such?


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

It is a little bit scratchy to look at...nothing major, but they are some on there
And, it is clean and free of fingerprints


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

When you got to the point of where selected a new partition
What size was the partition?
Did Vista format the partition


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Bro I have to admit I am lost now with this issue ,hopefully Bill can come up with some more ideas he has alot more expertise than myself ,I will keep a close eye on this forum and hope it gets solved ,well one thing you learned is how to take a externall hdd from its caddy,and just for future reference if you ever have to buy another ex hdd ,buy the hdd,and the caddy seperate and accemble yourself you save around 30usd,

good luck with your dell o/s


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

The primary partition is 295.0 GB
The MEDIADIRECT Partition is 3.0 GB

When I delete the primary partition and then select New (when it is Unallocated space), I am able to format


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

@brobarpas

thanks so much for your attention to my problem
i really appreciate all your time and help!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Did it format the drive?
When exactly does it give you the error?


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Yes, it does format the drive. (I think).
I get the hourglass for a few moments, and then things are fine. No error message.

After I hit next, I see "Copying Windows files 0%..." for a few moments, and then the "Winodws Setup could not reinitialize the deployment engine" error.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

bro I think bill has nailed it ,your disc is scratched ,can you get another disc,the only thing with dell disc they are activated if you get a non dell you will have to activate yourself


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Can you burn a copy of this Dell DVD?

If so make sure you verify the copy

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I'll try to burn a copy now


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Could be wrong here, but this is my thinking

The HD passed both test and using Active Kill was successful.
This tells me the HD is OK

You where able to install Media Direct which partitions the HD into 2 Partitions.
This tells me the CD\DVD- rom is functional

You then attempt to install Vista, 
Vista loads: CD\DVD- rom is functional

Vista sees the partitions: HD OK

You are able to make a different partition: HD OK

Vista stills sees it: HD OK:

Vista formats: HD OK and CD/DVD-rom

But then it can not copy files: Disc itelf or DVD\CD-rom, but I doubt it is the rom

Making a copy is cheaper than a CD/DVD-rom, I think


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

The DVD burned, and verified with no problems

I will try booting from the new DVD now


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

yes I agree ive seen this before when vista would load files to 47%
and then just stop this was due to scratches ,etc,hopefully this is his problem/


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Keep us posted

Go through the whole procedure again
Select the partition, format the drive ect

If it errors note exactly when it does
and the exact error message


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi-

Judging from what i have read so far, it seems to me that when you used killdisk you only formatted the vista partition, also as a result, killdisk did not wipe the MBR, so that should be something to try now.

First put the windows Vista installation CD in and follow along until you see a "repair your computer option" then go to the cmd prompt and type in "bootrec.exe /fixMBR"

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I went through the whole procedure again.
Selected the partition, deleted it, made a new one (used my entire disk space for the size), formatted it.
Hit next it begins "Copying Windows Files 0%..."
And then the error "Windows Setup could not reinitialize the deployment engine. To install Windows, restat the installation."

Ahhhhh! So frustrating! Haha


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Mark,

I put in the Vista Installation Disk and chose to Repair my Computer. In the command prompt i typed "bootrec.exe /fixMBR"
I was given the message "The operation completed successfully."


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

lads im off to bed ,work in mornin its 2oclock here night all ,hopefully you get it sorted ,ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?/////


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Try the install again


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

No luck.
Same error message.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Enter the BIOS
Under SATA controller what are your options
What is it set to now?


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

When I google the" Windows Setup could not reinitialize the deployment engine" error, a lot of the information that shows up points to formatting the drive using NTFS 
format.

I know brobarapas had me boot the gparted software earlier, to try and do this but gparted didn't work.

Do you think the problem could have something to do with NTFS format?


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Under SATA Operation my options are ATA and AHCI

It is currently set to AHCI


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*



> Do you think the problem could have something to do with NTFS format?


It may

Are you able to connect this drive to another computer and format the drive to NTFS?

You may have to use you HD caddy


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

The only other computer I have is a desktop, which i'm guessing won't fit the 2.5" Laptop Harddrive? I also have an external harddrive, which is 2.5". 
Could I do it from the external drive?

Or, better yet, is there a program I can boot that can format the drive to NTFS without having to remove the harddrive from my laptop?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

There is no dos program that I know of that will format to NTFS

Just for kicks do you have an XP CD install disc?

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

No, I don't unfortunately 
I was thinking about that earlier myself, I had a look, as usually I keep everything, even from past systems, but no luck on an XP install disk


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Then the only option I can think of is removing this HD and installing it in you USB external caddy.
Then connect the caddy to your desktop and format the partition

What OS is on your Desktop?


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

My Desktop is Windows 7 Home Premium.


Would any of the partition editors listed on this site be of any use to me?
(I don't know enough about formatting to really know)

http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/partitioneditors.shtml


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Most of those must operate within windows
The only one I saw that may work is
http://partitionlogic.org.uk/download/index.html

But according to this you will have to fix the MBR again:
http://partitionlogic.org.uk/manual/vista.html

Not that familar with it


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Alrighty
Thanks for having a look!

If Partition Logic doesn't work for me, i'll go ahead and put the laptop HDD into the external casing and format that way.

I think i'm going to call it a night for now, though!
Thanks for all your help today!

I'll post tomorrow and let you know the status of things...

G'night!

Laura


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Laura,
I will be scratching my head on this one until we get you up and running. I work on alot of Dells and this is the first one that has got me:4-scared::3angry1:

Have a nice :sleeping:

Bill

PS- I am going to see if anyone else has any ideas


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Use KillDisk again and wipe the entire HDD - all partitions.

http://jcgriff2.com/killdisk_imgburn.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/dreadful-bsod-seizing-494032.html#post2789807

Then boot with the Dell OEM Vista recovery DVD and try Vista installation again. Use the entire HDD for installation. You can "shrink" the OS partition via Disk Management after (hopefully) successfull Vista installation. Forget about the Dell Media Direct for this reinstall.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Laura,
Still scratching my head here, but I think I may have found the solution.

I think Vista is looking for the SATA driver during the install.
Apparently Dell did not provide the SATA driver within the Vista CD on this model (may be others)

Enter the BIOS and set the SATA Operations to ACHI (should be already)
Begin the install again
You will be prompted during the install to install drivers on the lower right part of the screen. 
Click when prompted
Insert the Dell Driver disc
Allow it to browse the disc. You need to install the Intel Matrix Storage driver(ACHI)
Once installed reinsert the Vista disc and see if the install will complete

If it still errors try this

Enter the *BIOS* again to see if you have the option to change Sata Operations to *ATA*
If so set it to *ATA* and try the install again.

If the install is successful load the drivers accordingly and install the Intel Matrix Storage Manager.
Reboot the system and enter the *BIOS*
Set the Sata Operations back to *AHCI*
Save and Exit

Let me know how it goes/

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Bill,

I have begun the install again, and when I clicked to install drivers the only one that shows up is:
"Intel(R) 82801 HEM/HBM SATA ACHI Controller"

When I select this driver to be installed, I get the following error:
"No new devices could be found. Make sure the driver files are correct and located on the driver installation media."

Edit:

I had "Hide drivers that re not compatible with hardware on this computer" checked. When I unchecked it, a list of 12 or so drivers showed up...still none of which had the Intel Matrix name. They are all some form of SATA RAID or SATA ACHI Controller.


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Update:

I think I may have installed the "Intel(R) 82801 HEM/HBM SATA ACHI Controller", as I tried it again and did not get an error message...after 30 seconds or so I was just back at the "Where do you want to install Windows?" page.

I chose my partition, hit next and i'm back to the same deployment engine error.

I will try your second method now...


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I have entered the BIOS again, and I do have the option to change Sata Operations to ATA. HOwever, when I choose ATA, I get the following message " SATA OPerations must be in AHCI mode when the Flash Cache Module is enabled. You must disable the Flash Cache Module first before changing this field.
So, I diabled the Flash Cache Module and returned to change my SATA Operations to ATA. I got the following message "Attention! Changing this setting may prevent your operating system from booting or require a reinstall. Are you sure you would like to continue?"
I chose Yes.
Began to install Vista, chose my partition, hit next...annnnnnd deployment engine error.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Laura,

Ive been doin alot of research on this matter,It must be driving you crazy now at this stage,you have great patients,Ive been browsing the forums on the dell site ,every forum I have read relating to your issue on a dell pc was solved by a guy called Dan Goodell this is his forum if you like you can check it out,and dont give up hope,and as bill sais last night try to get a xp disc or even better windows 7 ,just to try,or i know its not the done thing but if you can put your hdd in a friends lap top ,install vista with no internet connection and swap them back round again anything beats goin to the repair guys ,if you do this make sure you set your bios back to default any how here is dans forum.


http://www.goodells.net/dellrestore/


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Thanks brobarapas!
I'll give Goodells forum a read now.


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Ok folks,

I've been rummaging around all day and I managed to find both a Windows 7 Installation Disk, AND a Windows XP Pro disk.
However (and here comes the bad news, haha), the Windows 7 disk is without a case, and therefore I don't have a product key
annnd the windows XP disk is scratched...really scratched...so i'll try to burn a copy of it now and then verify it.

Now, I don't know what to do with either of these disks....but I do have them! haha


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

ok....with a scratched disk you can repair it with stuff. google. or just burn a new copy if you can. You must have a product key to use both these products, I think it give you 30 days to adtervate. so there for if you are going to install windows 7 you have 30 days to find the case. I would suggest windows xp if you have the key for it. 

just to let you know a CD (or DVD) the data is on the label so with them repair kits they remove so many mm. google stuff [url]http://www.google.co.nz/#hl=en&source=hp&biw=970&bih=786&q=how+to+remove+scratches+from+a+cd&aq=2&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=how+to+remove+sc&gs_rfai=&fp=8d08a4ee96faee90[/URL]


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I tried putting the Vista disk into both my laptop and desktop computers, neither could read it. I tried some of the disk repair tricks I saw online, but no no avail...so the XP disk is a write off, I think.

The Windows 7 disk boots up without a hitch.
I have gotten to the "Where do you want to install Windows?" screen, where I see

Disk 0 Partition 1 - 47.0MB - OEM(Reserved)
Disk 0 Partition 2 - 100.0MB - System
Disk 0 Partition 3 - 294.9GB - Primary
Disk 0 Partition 4 - MEDIADIRECT - 3.0GB - Logical

I choose my primary partition, hit format and get the following error "Failed to format the selected partition. [Error: 0x80070057]

If i don't format the partition, and just hit next, I get the following error "Windows could not format a partition on disk 0. The error occured while preparing the partition selected for installation. Error code 0x80070057"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Laura,
Sorry for the delay.
I had to get some Gorrila glue to glue back on some of my hair, whats left anyway.

From what I can find, this error is caused by vista, due to the partition not formatted to NTFS. Vista must be installed on a NTFS Partition.

The windows 7 error you are getting can be either due to the sata controller or a memory issue.

Can you run Active kill again and post a screen shot of the partition table?
I want to see if it picks up the 4 partitions
Please try to give me as much of what you see as you can


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*



Whittle said:


> I managed to find both a Windows 7 Installation Disk, AND a Windows XP Pro disk.
> .. the Windows 7 disk is without a case, and therefore I don't have a product key
> 
> 
> ...


Where are all these Windows OS discs coming from? Are they full retail or OEM? 

What version Windows did the system come with originally?



Whittle said:


> The Windows 7 disk boots up without a hitch.
> I have gotten to the "Where do you want to install Windows?" screen, where I see
> 
> Disk 0 Partition 1 - 47.0MB - OEM(Reserved)
> ...


I see a mixture of OEM and full retail Windows versions in the above partitions.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

BCCOMP,

I`ll run active kill again right now, stand by for a screenshot.

jcgriff2,

I miss-typed when i said I tried putting the Vista disk into both my laptop and desktop computers...I meant the XP disk.

My laptop orginally came with the Vista OS.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Will be here

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Active Kill Screenshot


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

OK, 
Run the Media Direct CD and give me another shot.

Do you still have the gparted disc?


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Ok, i`ll put the media direct cd in now

and yes to the gparted cd!


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

With Media Direct, Should I go ahead and allocate all available space to the C:\ partition?

I'm not 100% sure what you want a screenshot of


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Yes,

Then install the gparted cd and see if it sees your partitions.

If it errors exit the program
Enter the BIOS and set the SATA controller to ATA
Exit and save

Run Gparted again and see if it picks up the partitions

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I recieved an error when i ran gparted (this happened last time i ran it as well)

Fatal server error:
no screens found.

I have attached a pic of the screen


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Does this happen when the BIOS SATA Controller is set ATA?


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

yes, i just switched to ATA and tried again
same error


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

OK,

Lets try the win7 dvd to see if it will get to the partition screen

Leave the BIOS set to the way it is (ATA)

If win 7 does get to the Partitions see if it will format the C: drive only
If you have the option select full format NTFS not quick

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I can get to the Partitons screen without a problem

I see 3 Partitions (Partition 2 being my largest with 295 GB....although it is listed as 'system' and not 'primary')

I try to format Partition 2 and recieve the following error "Failed to format the selected partition. [Error: 0x80070057]


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

So much for my idea.
I am loosing more hair

Is there anyone who has an XP cd that you could use to format this partition?

If not, can you connect this HDD to you other computer to try and format the partition using you enclosure?

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hahaha
I think i'm going to start losing mine over here soon!

I'm certain I can get my paws on an XP disk somehow


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

You and me both.

See if you can get your hands on one.

If you do, leave the BIOS the way it is.

Run the Media Direct CD

Then run the XP cd and see if you can format the primary partition

Once formated exit the XP install

Let me know how it goes.

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Some potentially good news...hopefully...

Windows XP installation is formatting the primary partition

We're only at 2%, but it's the first time in days I havn't been shut down with an error message immediately!

I think it's going to take awhile to format, but lets keep our fingers crossed that this might be the answer!


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Bill,
In your infinite wisdom you were right (i think)... the partition has to be formatted to NTFS.

When I began Windows XP installation the first time I had it format the existing primary partition that showed up on the screen (Disk 0 Partition 2), it got all the way to 100% before giving me an error message (see attached screenshot).

After that failure, I went back and deleted this partition and had XP create a new one, just to see what would happen. I hit enter, and my computer began to install XP (maybe I shouldn't have done that, i don't know). But the new partition is NTFS (whereas the other two partitions are still FAT 32).

Anyway, it seemed to go through the XP install with no problems..however, when it was finished it rebooted itself and as it's booting I get an error message saying "Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: \WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEM" .

Anyway, i've turned off the computer and left it alone for now...I don't know if i've made things better or worse. But, if need be, I can always wipe it again with Kill Disk, run the MEDIA DIRECT and go back to XP and create a new NTFS partition?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*



Whittle said:


> . . . .error message saying "Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: \WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEM" ....


Hi - 

That error refers to the Registry - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM hive

Download Windows 7 x86 Enterprise Edition from Microsoft. It is a 90-day trial version - 

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/cc442495.aspx

Burn the Windows 7 ISO to DVD with ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

Wipe the HDD with KillDisk 1st.

Boot from the Windows 7 DVD and see if it will install.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Whittle,

You could try jcgriff2 suggestion as another option

With the XP CD, all I want you to do is format the partition to NTFS (full). then cancel the install.

Run active kill to wipe out the drive again
Run the Media Direct CD
Run the XP cd to format the primary partition only and then cancel the install.
I do not want you to install XP, just use XP to format the drive.
Run the Vista cd to see if it installs.

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I ran Active Kill again to wipe the harddrive,
I ran the MediaDirect CD to set up Partitions,
I inserted the Windows XP media to format my primary drive and recieved an error.
Screenshot is attached.


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I'm going to go ahead and try downloading Windows 7 x86 Enterprise Edition, as jcgriff2 has suggested, just to see what the outcome will be.

Keep you posted.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Whittle,

On the XP you may have to delete the primary partition (as you did before) and the make a "new" one before you format.

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Bill,

When I delete the old partition and make a new one, there is no option to format it.
If I hit next, the media just goes ahead and begins to install XP on my computer.

Even when I keep the 'old partition' (the one MEDIA DIRECT CREATES), there is no option for me to format it in XP, I only get prompted when I hit next to begin the installation.

I'm beginning to think it might be my XP disk, as I don't have an option to repair even ...when I boot up I go directly into the partitions screen and Windows asks me which partition I would like to install on....


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

ok dude this is gonna be difficult if you dont have another computer. but if you do buy a sata to usb adapter for like 3 bucks. then plug the hd into another computer and run a checkdisk on it. that will clear up any chucksum errors and stuff. then format the drive, which will erase everything. then plug it into the original computer again and you should be good. o and upgrade to windows 7, or downgrade to xp. vista sucks


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

if that doesnt work then the drive is most likly dead. before you rma it though try some different operating systems. such as ubuntu.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Can I get a shot if this screen you are refering to?

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

jcgriff2,

I tried what you suggested and downloaded Windows 7 x86 Enterprise Edition from Microsoft. 

I wiped the HDD with KillDisk, and then booted from the Windows 7 DVD to see if it would install.
The cd booted with no problems, i got as far as the "Where do you want to install Windows?" screen where all my HDD (298.1 GB) was listed as unallocated space.

Firstly, before I did anything, i checked to see if Windows would install on the unallocated space...i recieved the following error as soon as i chose the 'next' button:

"Windows could not format a partition on disk 0. The error occured while preparing the partition selected for installation. Error code: 0x80070057"

So, I went back and chose 'new' to partition the unallocated space (I tried this with and without hitting the format button) both times I recieved the exact same error message as above.


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Bill, 

When i put in the XP cd, it boots up and the white bar at the bottom of the screen says "Setup is loading files..." while different files flash on the screen. This goes on for a few minutes, and then I go immediately to the screen shown in shot 1. As you can see, my only options here are to install, delete or quit.
So, I choose install, and I am brought to the screen showed in shot 2. 
Whether i choose the quick format, or the normal format, I am always given the same error, shown in shot 3 (attached in next post).


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Screen Shot 3.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Whittle

So much for whats left of my hair.
This error can be caused by the Sata Controller
Have you tried it with the Sata Controller set to ACHI and ATA?

This could also be caused by a memory issue
One thing we have not checked is the memory

Please run Memtest to test your memory.
http://www.memtest.org/download/4.10/memtest86+-4.10.iso.zip

Unzip the file and burn the ISO as a image
Insert the CD into the computer
Boot up the computer fom CD
Allow the test to due several passes
See if you get any errors

*EDIT:* From the Screen Shot are you installing it on the D: partition?

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Further to my last post, I tried deleting the partition you see on screen shot 1and creating a new partition within the XP setup, and then exiting before I hit install.

I rebooted with both the Windows Vista and Windows 7 disks, and both times I get an error message.

With Windows Vista it was my trusty old "Windows Setup could not reinitialize the deployment engine. To install Windows, restartthe installation."

and with Windows 7, it was "Windows could not format a partition on disk 0. The error occured while preparing the partition selected for installation. Error code: 0x80070057"

Bill, 

If it makes you feel any better, i woke up today with the worst flu i've had in years! That's what I get for not sleeping for 4 days, i guess.
BUT, I promise when all this is over i'll buy you the nicest wig. haha

I have indeed tried it with my Sata Controller set to both ACHI and ATA.
When I boot up my XP disk and the Sata is set to ACHI, I get an error stating:
"Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed in your computer.
Make sure any hard disk drives are powered on and properly connected to your computer, and that any disk-related hardwareconfiguration is correct. This may involve running a manufacturer-supplied diagnostic or setup program.
Setup cannot continue"

In other news, running memtest now.
Will keep you posted.

EDIT: I'm not intentionally choosing the D drive. That screen shot is the way my computer loaded in XP setup immediately after KillDisk.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

From the screen shot D: is what you want to format

Try this if Memtest passes the memory.

Set the Sata controller to ATA in the BIOS
Start the XP setup
When you get to the partitions DELETE Both
When done you should "see" just 1 partition (unallocated)

Select that partition to install and see if it will do a full format.

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

How long does Memtest usually take?
Right now I am at Pass 12%

When you say "allow the test to do several passes", is that something it will do on it's own? Or do I need to keep restarting it?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

It will do it on its own for as long as you want it to run.

Do at least 2 complete passes.

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Sure thing.

I'm going to leave this to run for awhile, and then if i'm error free, i'll try your suggestion above.
I'll let you know how things turn out.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Keep me posted.
I just want to see if we can get ANY os installed on this.

Do not install the Media Direct or run Kill Disk
Just delete BOTH partitions
Create a "new" partition using the whole drive
See if XP will go through the format on the unallocated space


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Pass 100% with no errors.

Just letting it do it's thing a second time here now


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Pass #2, 100% complete with no errors.

I have booted up with XP media(with Sata controller ATA in the BIOS), deleted both partitions, created a new partition using the whole drive and tried to install.

Same error message as screenshot 3 above.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Do you have the Dell Diagnostics Utility?
If so, please run All the test

Utility here if you need it:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...peid=-1&formatid=-1&impid=-1&checkFormat=true


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Bill,

Sorry to be a pain but, the link for the Dell Diagnostics Utility didn't work.
I searched for it on the Dell Support site, but more than one showed up and I don't want to d/l the wrong one...

Could you please post the link again?

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Laura,

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...en&SystemID=INS_PNT_PM_1720&catid=-1&impid=-1

Under Diagnostics
2nd on the list

Direct link:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/diags/CW1337A0.EXE

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

This might seem like a silly question, but i've downloaded the Dell Diagnostics Utility and burned it to a cd...just wondering how I run it on my laptop as doesn't seem to be a bootable cd...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I have made an ISO image for you.
Please see attached

Extract the file to a folder
Burn ISO as a image

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Thank you so much!

I am currently running the extended test, looks like it might be a few hours.

I will let you know how things pan out.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Keep me posted

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I ran the extended system test, with no problems.

The memory test passed all of it's components as well (Stress, WCMATS, WCMch, MATS, MarchB, XMATS32, WdPcMch, MarchS)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

When you installed Windows 7 Enterprise, was the HDD completely wiped by KillDisk? Nothing on it at all... and NOT formatted NTFS by XP?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Laura,

Seeing the *Dell Diagnostic Utility *passes all the test. Then I would have to say the Hardware on the computer is *OK*

Lets see if this will work.
Try to make a "*custom*" Vista DVD

You will need
1 DVD
vlite
Your original Dell Vista DVD
Sata driver (vista)
SP1

Here are the links for vlite, Sata driver, SP1

*vlite:*http://www.vlite.net/

*Sata driver:*
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17413&lang=eng
Download and extract this driver to a folder

*Sp1:*http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6d-5ebb-413b-89c9-cb3d06d12674&DisplayLang=en

*Note:* If your Vista disc already has SP1 do not slipstream SP1 (skip step 5 from the How to Guide)

*How to Guide:*http://www.labnol.org/software/tuto...1-bootable-windows-vista-dvd-integrated/2750/

The guide only shows you how to slipstream *Vista* and *SP1.*
It does not show you how to slipstream the *sata driver*.
In *step 5* you also need to select integration

Follow this guide to slipstream the sata driver:
http://www.vlite.net/help/drivers.html

Once you have the Vista image with Sp1 and the sata driver you may burn to DVD

Once this "custom" DVD is made

On the laptop:
Enter the BIOS and set it to Default Settings

Run this utility to completely wipe out the drive:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/dban/files/dban/dban-2.2.6/dban-2.2.6_i586.iso/download
It is a ISO, burn the ISO as a image
Run Dban (like Active Kill) on the Harddrive

Once done run the Media Direct CD

Now try to install Vista from the "custom" dvd you made

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Bill, 

I`m going to read up on this now and give it a try.
I`ll let you know if I run in to any trouble.

Thank-you!


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Bill,

Things are going well over here so far.

Dban seems to be running fine on my laptop...still about 4 hours left before it completes its runtime.

In the meantime, I downloaded vLite and installed it with no problems...followed all the steps for the Slipstream, and it seems to be working okay...

My only concern is that the guide says that vLite can take 60-90 minutes for integrating all the SP1 files into Vista Installer. Mine has been integrating for well over 2 hours now, and the status bar is still only about 1/4 of the way. But, no error message or anything.
Should I let it continue to hang?


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

EDIT:

Disregard my last post.


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Bill,

"DBAN finished with non fatal errors"
Fail ATA Disk WD3200BEVT-0 01.0 298GB WD...

I also stopped the hanging vlite integration last night and started it again to see if it would make a difference. It got past where it stopped and hung last time, so I thought the problem was solved. However, when I woke up this morning, it was hanging at approx. 1/2 of the way.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi,
Hmm, seems like Dban has picked up on something to do with the HDD that earlier diagnostics did not?

Is this the progam you used to diagnois the HDD originally?
http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=702&sid=30&lang=en

Diag504fCD.iso

If so, run it again (Quick test and extended).
Then zero out the drive (◦WRITE ZEROS TO DRIVE ) and see if it comes up with any errors.


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Bill, 

That is the program that I used to diagnose the HDD originally.

I will re-run the tests now.


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Quick test completed without errors
Error/Status code:0000

Running the extended test now. Estimated time remaining is an hour and a half.
Will update then.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

hi laura ,that lap top must be driving you nuts


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Extended Test:
No Errors Found
Error/Status Code: 0000

And Writing Zeros to Drive is also done.
Full erase completed successfully.

Still no luck with vLite...
I've tried several times now


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Whittle,

After the extended test, write zero out the drive

Then remove the HDD and make sure there are NO jumpers on the Drive (See Attached)

Also make sure the BIOS is set to Default Setting
Save and Exit the BIOS.

What version of Media Direct do you have?
It should state the version on the disc itself.

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Do not worry about the vlite for now.

Please double check of these:
Then remove the HDD and make sure there are NO jumpers on the Drive (See Attached on post #193)

Also make sure the BIOS is set to Default Setting
Save and Exit the BIOS.

What version of Media Direct do you have?
It should state the version on the disc itself.

Do you have a USB Flash drive?

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Bill,

My version is Dell MediaDirect 3.5

Also, I do have usb flash drives (how large will i need?)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi Laura,

The flash drive does not have to be big in size, but I would like it completely empty. The file size will only be 367KB

I may have found the issue.
I do not think Dell supplied the sata drivers on the Vista disc.
I also think when we tried to install the sata drivers (from CD) vista was unable to load them correctly because the Sata CD disc
was removed from the computer.

So lets try this:

Download and extract the contents of this file to your "empty"
flash drive:
http://support.us.dell.com/support/...eid=R154200&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=205611

If done correctly you should "see" 9 files (no folders)

Now run the Media Direct CD

Begin the Vista install
When prompted to Load Drivers insert the Flash drive to a USB port
Install (one at a time) the iaahci driver and then the iastor driver.
Leave the flash drive connected to the computer.

Make sure you only do this once for each driver

Go ahead with the install and see if it works

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Hi,

The link isn't working...
could you repost?
(sorry!)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

http://support.us.dell.com/support/...eid=R154200&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=205611

Direct link:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/sata/R154200.EXE

Sorry about that.

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Bill,

I choose "load drivers" and insert the usb
The HEM/HBM Sata ACHI Controller is the only one to show up, UNLESS I uncheck "Hide drivers that are not compatible with hardware on this computer" in which case 12 more drivers show up.

Should I still install both?

Furthermore, all 12 drivers are either iastor.inf or iaahci.inf...just with a different variation of letters beforehand.
Including:
631xESB/632xESB
FBM
FR
GBM
GHM
GR/GH
HEM
HEM/HBM
HR/HH/HO

I'm THINKING HEM/HBM is the way to go...could you confirm?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*



> I'm THINKING HEM/HBM is the way to go...could you confirm?


Yes, go with that one and let me know what comes up next.

Bill

PS- sorry for the delay our servers are in the process of recycling


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I installed only the HEM/HBM Sata ACHI Controller
No confirmation or anything...I just ended up back at the "Where do you want to install Windows" screen


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Ok,
Select the primary partition, but leave the flash drive installed.

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

Any progress or are we getting balder?

Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

I got the "Windows could not reinitialize the deployment engine" error:upset:
So, I went back just to ensure that the driver had been installed, when I got back to the "Where do you want to install Windows?" screen I got this message "No drives were found. Click load Driver to provide a mass storage driver for installation"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

What happens when you click load driver>
Bill


----------



## Whittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

It brings me back to the E: Drive(USB), where my only option is to click on the HEM/HBM Sata ACHI Controller again.

We are DEFINITELY getting balder.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleted Primary Partiton, Having Trouble Reinstalling Vista Operating System*

See my PM

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi All,

Just to let all whom helped WHITTLE on this thread.

I had PM'd Whittle and she was kind enough to ship me her laptop,
seeing no one could fix it where she lived. I felt I could help her out and solve this issue.

After diagnostics I found the laptop would not do a low level format on the hard drive. Replacing the hard drive solved all her issues.

She now has a working XP laptop (downgraded) or Vista if she wishes to do another reinstall. She has both disc and drivers with instuctions for future reference. Hopefully she will have no futher issues.

Cost minimal
Happy Customer-Exstatic (hopefully)

Thanks to all that tried to assist Whittle.

Bill


----------

